# Stupid question



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, I know this is a really stupid question, but i want to know this. What do the member types mean? I get senior and junior, but I just noticed that mine was a "fishy" member? Im pretty sure someone knows out there haha


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

You can make your own in the user cp. Under "Edit Your Details". Then scroll down to "Custom User Title".


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Ask the mods. I am pretty sure that status goes by number of posts, Junior Member, Fishy Member, Senior Member?

I personally think there should be another text box below that called "Educated posts" with a number, to help people realize who actually knows what about anything. So many people have nearly 500 in just a month or two lol, must be on here practically all day asking and answering. That can be a good thing asking so m any questions, and there are NO STUPID QUESTIONS as they say. Especially here, if you don't know - ask  End rant/


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a very complicated question that most will find difficult to impossible to answer:

*IS WATER WET ???*

ROFL! GOTCHA! Sorry, folks, couldn't resist!

And that's why my user name is: someonefishy! LOL!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Off topic much?

And yes, water is wet.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, is it now? Are you sure?

As for post quality vs quantity, we were tried a couple of times to come up with a good reputation system, but we kept running into problems. It's harder than it sounds. I even wanted to implement a system of "certifying" members in certain areas of expertise, and putting a little icon in their avatar box, but that one was a bit of a doozy to make work.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

would have been neat to see in action though


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh, is it now? Are you sure?
> 
> As for post quality vs quantity, we were tried a couple of times to come up with a good reputation system, but we kept running into problems. It's harder than it sounds. I even wanted to implement a system of "certifying" members in certain areas of expertise, and putting a little icon in their avatar box, but that one was a bit of a doozy to make work.


Haha you could make that work, it would take time though, you are correct. It could be some sort of improvisation of the "Form Administrator" badge, only with what you specialize in. The person would need to show proof as well haha


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is water wet? Isn't wet the condition of being covered or soaked with a liquid? Pure water wouldn't fit that definition.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you doubt the advice you've been given, just wait. People will post if they disagree.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the water is no wetter today than it was yesterday..but we are unsure of tomorrow.
i try not to give much advice...still pretty much a novice...there are already enough experts around to provide answers..i just like to read..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good advice is good advice, expert or no, parroted, googled, or personal experience. I try to indicate what is my experience, and what is secondhand. If noone answers, likely no one knows. Sometimes the beginner who survives is more help to the next beginner than one of us who can barely remember her first tank. Don't rely completely on the first answer, use google, and use the advanced search feature to read old posts.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

How could water not be wet?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you ever heard of heavy water ?
if you have to google it and come and post it like you have know it for ages is cheating...i hate cheats..


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I thinks its Junior Member 0-30 Fishy Member is 50 posts and Senior Member is 100+.....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooh!
I know about heavy water. ( and not from google, either. I learned about it from watching Hogan's Heroes.  )

By definition, water is not wet. It can't very well soak itself, right? Water is a soakER, while being wet is being the soakEE.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Technically the water on top is getting the water on bottom wet, which makes water wet


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh*

Why not the other way around? Why isn't the water on the bottom getting the water on top wet? Didja ever stop to think of THAT? HunH? Well, DIDJA?!
HA! Didn't _think_ so...

Egads. Some board have flame wars over stupid stuff, but we have water wars.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

can I involve a super soaker in this water war? :/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

split aquarium seams are super soakers.


----------

